# Weed ID - What is it?



## rockinmylawn

This started popping up the last month or so in some spots on my lawn.
What do you all think it is?


----------



## social port

I'm afraid that I have bad news. 
That looks like bermuda.
Have you found any runners?
Bermuda will exhibit vertical growth like that when it is surrounded by higher-cut cool season turf.
I'm so sorry.
The last picture could be something else. I'm not sure. 
Best to wait for a second opinion.


----------



## SpiveyJr

It could be nimblewill.


----------



## rockinmylawn

social port said:


> I'm afraid that I have bad news.
> That looks like bermuda.
> Have you found any runners?
> Bermuda will exhibit vertical growth like that when it is surrounded by higher-cut cool season turf.
> I'm so sorry.
> The last picture could be something else. I'm not sure.
> Best to wait for a second opinion.


Well that's what I was afraid of.
Knew there were a few obvious wiregrass aka bermuda & grab their long runners. Attached.
Neighbor's wiregrass has invaded onto my turf - both side too!

Anything I can do?



SpiveyJr said:


> It could be nimblewill.


I wish it was nimbleweed. then I can hit with Mesotrione (Tenacity)
Might just light it up before Septemeber seeding.


----------



## social port

rockinmylawn said:


> Anything I can do?


Yes, there are several strategies, but all of them have drawbacks.

I use soul stealer cco (ammonium sulfate, glyphosate, fluazifop, triclopyr, NIS). It is a 1-2 shot kill, but it will destroy anything it touches.

Glyphosate only. Easier to apply, but it is likely to be insufficient, even with multiple apps.

Triclopyr and Pylex. Gentle on cool season turf and effective, but multiple apps are needed, and bottles of pylex are pricey.

Fluazifop. Gentler than glyphosate, but it can still injure cool season grass. Multiple apps are needed, and there are no guarantees.

There are other herbicides such as acclaim, but efficacy is less sure.

Propiconazole may help prevent spreading, but that is speculative.

There is another strategy that I read about yesterday. I'll link it in a minute.
For further reading, there is a very good thread on dealing with Bermuda, but it is long. I'll see if I can find it if you are interested.
Avoid any solution containing Diquat.


----------



## social port

Take a look at troksd's post here. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=11971

Btw, I think it is possible that you have more than one grassy weed, but I'm certain that Bermuda is one of them.


----------



## mufugginmanny

Send some of that Bermuda my way. It's slowly taking over my yard. Can't wait for it to be filled in. I'm thinking about over seeding with bermuda seed to help it out


----------



## rockinmylawn

social port said:


> rockinmylawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything I can do?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are several strategies, but all of them have drawbacks.
> 
> I use soul stealer cco (ammonium sulfate, glyphosate, fluazifop, triclopyr, NIS). It is a 1-2 shot kill, but it will destroy anything it touches.
> 
> Glyphosate only. Easier to apply, but it is likely to be insufficient, even with multiple apps.
> 
> Triclopyr and Pylex. Gentle on cool season turf and effective, but multiple apps are needed, and bottles of pylex are pricey.
> 
> Fluazifop. Gentler than glyphosate, but it can still injure cool season grass. Multiple apps are needed, and there are no guarantees.
> 
> There are other herbicides such as acclaim, but efficacy is less sure.
> 
> Propiconazole may help prevent spreading, but that is speculative.
> 
> There is another strategy that I read about yesterday. I'll link it in a minute.
> For further reading, there is a very good thread on dealing with Bermuda, but it is long. I'll see if I can find it if you are interested.
> Avoid any solution containing Diquat.
Click to expand...

Thank you! Great info top get me started.


----------



## Sublime

mufugginmanny said:


> Send some of that Bermuda my way. It's slowly taking over my yard. Can't wait for it to be filled in. I'm thinking about over seeding with bermuda seed to help it out


If your seed ends up being a different variety, that might not look so hot when all is said and done.


----------

